# Summer League



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Time to see what Hill, Mahinmi, Gist and Hairston got. 

First game is tonight against the Grizzlies. You can view it live for free on nba.com at 9:30 CT.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Did you watch, ezealen? Anybody else? I haven't even seen the outcome yet. How'd the SPURS look?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ian and Hill looked decent. I believe they were the two leading scorers and rebounders. Gist was better than I expected, but Hairston was absolutely crap.

I don't know anything about Tolliver and Green, but both of them looked pretty solid. If they continue to play like they did last night, hopefully the spurs consider them.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Here's a link to the box score for their first game against Memphis, a 78-76 win. It has the box score and will have cumulative summer league stats. It also has a link to a brief game summary. Mahinmi led the SPURS. George Hill appparently did pretty well, too, although he only had 1 assist. 3 rookie FAs also had some decent stats for the SPURS: Cuffee, Green and Tolliver. Cuffee, from small college, Hampton, led the team in assists with 3. Mahinmi and Hill led the team in rebounds with 8 apiece. Judging by the stats, Hairston had a very poor game and Gist had a decent game. I'd be interested to know if anybody actually saw the game.

Link: http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/team/index.jsp?team=spurs


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Ian and Hill looked decent. I believe they were the two leading scorers and rebounders. Gist was better than I expected, but Hairston was absolutely crap.
> 
> I don't know anything about Tolliver and Green, but both of them looked pretty solid. If they continue to play like they did last night, hopefully the spurs consider them.


LOL! It took me so long to get my link and make my last post that you got in a post before me. 

It seems like Cuffee looked decent, too. According to his personal data he's a good-sized SG - 6'7", I think. He scored a few points and passed the ball - that's pretty rare in summer league!

Did you catch the game on nbatv or on the webcast?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> Did you catch the game on nbatv or on the webcast?


webcast. I don't get nbatv :azdaja:

BTW, Spurs play NO tonight at 7:30.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> webcast. I don't get nbatv :azdaja:
> 
> BTW, Spurs play NO tonight at 7:30.


When I tried to access it, I got a message that said my computer needed a MIME type plug-in. Did you have to download one from the internet? By any chance, can you tell me how to get the necessary plug-in?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> When I tried to access it, I got a message that said my computer needed a MIME type plug-in. Did you have to download one from the internet? By any chance, can you tell me how to get the necessary plug-in?


Try this link: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/10462/500_nba-tv_live_060213.asx


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gist, Tolliver, Green = Good
Mahinmi = Meh
Hill = Bad
Hairston = ... I'm not even ganna bother


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Gist, Tolliver, Green = Good
> Mahinmi = Meh
> Hill = Bad
> Hairston = ... I'm not even ganna bother


Yeah, that's kind of what I got from the article in this morning's paper and from the nba.com recap. Is it possible the SPURS are actually in a semi-rebuilding mode (or even a "wait until 2010 mode"), and a couple of these guys will be kept, in addition to Mahinmi? Say Hill and Tolliver, Green or Gist, with the remaining 2 going to Austin? I continue go be surprised that Kurt remains a FA. Is it conceivable that 4 of those guys could make the active roster? Could they fill back-up slots at the 1, 3 and 4/5 with ROOKIES? Say Hill, Green AND Tolliver/Gist, with either Gist or Tolliver going to Austin? NAAAH! Pop would keel over. Could the Spurs look like:

PG: Parker, Vaughn, Hill
SG: Ginobili, Mason, Green
SF: Bowen, Udoka, Green
PF: Duncan, Bonner, Tolliver/Gist
C: Oberto, Mahinmi

That's just 13, with several very cheap contracts. Excluding the "new" guys, that looks VERY thin. Would they have enough capspace to sign another journeyman FA? I am beginning to think Kurt isn't coming back. Maybe Elson is returning.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I have no idea, but at this rate, expect Gist, Tolliver, and Green to all get invites to the summer camp. I also wouldn't be suprised if either Hill or Mahinmi stay a year in the D league if they keep this up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Today's game is at 3:30 CT against the New York Knicks. You can still watch the stream on nba.com, but if you have NBATV, you can also view there.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gist, Green, Tolliver, Mahinmi and Powell all had a pretty good game, aswell did Hairston. Good to see him finally show up. However, Hill continues to royally suck. He's 0-16 in the past two games.

BTW, Pop REALLY needs to shave that beard!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad to see Hairston turn it around, hopefully he keeps it up. Boy Suprising to see George Hill struggling.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hill, Mahinmi, Tolliver and Green didn't play. The result: they got blown out.

Hairston had another decent game and Gist now has 4 straight solid games. Hill and Mahinmi may not be as good as we had hoped, but atleast Gist is exceeding all expectations.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Hill, Mahinmi, Tolliver and Green didn't play. The result: they got blown out.
> 
> Hairston had another decent game and Gist now has 4 straight solid games. Hill and Mahinmi may not be as good as we had hoped, but atleast Gist is exceeding all expectations.


Do you suppose that Hill, Mahinmi, Tolliver and Green didn't play because the SPURS have already decided to invite them to camp?

If Mahinmi isn't ready for prime time, then the SPURS really ARE on the ropes. They desperately need another 4/5 while Mahinmi gets his act together, which means they may end up overpaying Kurt. I still wonder whether Elson is an option if Kurt wants too much.

The total lack of news about Kurt is still puzzling.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> Do you suppose that Hill, Mahinmi, Tolliver and Green didn't play because the SPURS have already decided to invite them to camp?


Could be, or they may just want to see some other guys get some play time.

As for Kurt, the last thing I heard about him is that his first option would be to return to the Spurs.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I just picked this up from espn.com: One Eastern Conference executive insists Anthony Tolliver will make San Antonio's roster as a "shooting 4-man."


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Could be, or they may just want to see some other guys get some play time.
> 
> As for Kurt, the last thing I heard about him is that his first option would be to return to the Spurs.


Yeah, that's all I've heard. But first options have a way of going bye-bye when bigger offers come around. Kurt has been generating some fan comments on several other boards, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> I just picked this up from espn.com: One Eastern Conference executive insists Anthony Tolliver will make San Antonio's roster as a "shooting 4-man."


Which would be fine by me.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

That would make Hill, Mahinmi and Tolliver. How about Green and Gist? Seems like they've shown some potential. Perhaps they'll send them to Austin.


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

First of all i wanna say "hi guys n go Spurs" that's my first post n i'm from Italy so, apologize me 4 my mistakes...
I saw all Spurs SL matches n i think the best play was the game Mahimi-Gist, he should me a great go-to-guy. Dunno if he's(Gist) ready for NBA but we should try him before send to toros. We must ink Ian and give him the Oberto's place, Mahimi-Thomas is really better than Oberto-Thomas.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome, ItalianSpurs. I hope you decide to stick around.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard. We look forward to learning your perspective on things.

Okay, ezealen, you're movin' up - 3 to mod, now!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> Welcome aboard. We look forward to learning your perspective on things.
> 
> Okay, ezealen, you're movin' up - 3 to mod, now!


There's been a few guys who have stopped in here to express their love for the spurs, but never show back up again. Let's hope Italian isn't one of them.


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

I hope too, cause if u'll never see me again it's mean that i'll die!
So, i'm from Milan, Gallinari's last team..it's strange for me, but from now i'll support our silver n black against him!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ItalianSpurs said:


> I hope too, cause if u'll never see me again it's mean that i'll die!
> So, i'm from Milan, Gallinari's last team..it's strange for me, but from now i'll support our silver n black against him!


That's great to hear. Be sure to post in the "Official Spurs Fan Thread" thread.


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

I did see today's match, but i read boxscore, what's happen with Tolliver? there are 0 in all the boxes in 28 min...
Another solid prove for Ian, he's a sentence form the line, 11/11 for him, with 10 reb, his only sin was the 5 TO. Gist added good numbers.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ItalianSpurs said:


> I did see today's match, but i read boxscore, what's happen with Tolliver? there are 0 in all the boxes in 28 min...


Check out Jameel Watkins' stats. He had 11 points on 4 of 10 shooting, yet didn't play a single second! I'm pretty sure those are Tolliver stats. :rofl:

From the boxscores, to the website, to the webcast, this whole Rocky Mountain Revue has been a joke.


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

This scorebord is totally amazing!!!
Take a look and laugh!
http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/rmr08_day3_dalsas.pdf.pdf


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Same thing that happened to Tolliver and Watkins happened to Rhodes, Smith, Singleton, and another Watkins :rofl:

No telling who got what with those four.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hairston had a great game and went 5 of 6 for 17 points. Tolliver continues to impress, nailing 5 of 6 from beyond the arc and finshed up with 21 points in 26 minutes. Hill continued to suck, and Ian sat out.

I think Tolliver, Hill, Gist, and Ian will all be signed. If the Spurs can find some way to dump Bonner's contract, Hairston could possibly be signed aswell. Seeing as how no team in their right mind would want Bonner's contract though, Hairston will probably end up in the D League.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Hairston had a great game and went 5 of 6 for 17 points. Tolliver continues to impress, nailing 5 of 6 from beyond the arc and finshed up with 21 points in 26 minutes. Hill continued to suck, and Ian sat out.
> 
> I think Tolliver, Hill, Gist, and Ian will all be signed. If the Spurs can find some way to dump Bonner's contract, Hairston could possibly be signed aswell. Seeing as how no team in their right mind would want Bonner's contract though, Hairston will probably end up in the D League.


That many new and young faces on the Spurs' team would be stunning! It would make for a strange new identity for the Spurs, even if none of them (with the possible exception of Mahinmi) were to get any significant minutes. It would certainly generate some interest, but it might make for an uneven season, especially if one of the big 3 went down for any length of time.

If they really like these young guys, it seems possible that they might just drop Bonner and pay an additional young guy a rookie minimum contract. It would be minimal additional expense (probably still under the cap) for the remaining year of Matt's contract, and keep a guy from going to the D-League unsigned or even directly to another team. Then after next season, when Matt's contract is off the books, they'd have more options with several young players. Knowing the Spurs, it seems doubtful. However, with the resigning of Kurt, it seems ever so slightly more conceivable.


----------



## ItalianSpurs (Jul 18, 2008)

Tolliver, Tolliver...did we find a great earth-air bomb-man? i should bet on him.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

well i've been really busy with school and stuff so i haven't been updated with anything about the spurs... but it's good to hear that new players are doing well.. hopefully they can better the team. i really hope the spurs can pull through 'cuz i wanna see them to be a really good contender for the title still. i dont want them to be like dallas or the suns last year


----------

